
Could nuclear power save your next ski trip? - jerome-jh
https://birdeatsbug.com/blog/could-nuclear-power-save-your-next-ski-trip
======
aristidesfl
Where do you put the nuclear waste?

~~~
makarov
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onkalo_spent_nuclear_fuel_repo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onkalo_spent_nuclear_fuel_repository)

------
jackyc
nice article - thanks for sharing

------
makarov
+1

